
Unums: A Radical Approach to Computation with Real Numbers - ciot1CDM
https://docs.google.com/viewer?url=http%3a%2f%2fwww.johngustafson.net%2fpresentations%2fMulticore2016-JLG.pptx
======
jstewartmobile
An interview with Gustafson: [http://insidehpc.com/2015/03/slidecast-john-
gustafson-explai...](http://insidehpc.com/2015/03/slidecast-john-gustafson-
explains-energy-efficient-unum-computing/)

His book on Unums: [http://www.amazon.com/End-Error-Computing-Chapman-
Computatio...](http://www.amazon.com/End-Error-Computing-Chapman-
Computational/dp/1482239868/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1458269075&sr=8-1&keywords=end+of+error)

IEEE floating point is an absolute disaster, so I hope this works out.

From the reddit thread:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/2ckk5u/unum_a_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/2ckk5u/unum_a_better_alternative_to_ieee_floating_point/)

------
tlack
Anyone out there have the background to speak to the relevance of this
approach? It seems tantalizingly simple and logical, which usually means I'm
forgetting some critical small detail :)

